# Bird flu down the chute



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Who's a pretty boy then?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Brill :wink: :wink:


----------



## 95669 (Jul 7, 2005)

I`d best change me specs cause iI can`t see owt :roll:


----------

